
Toshiba Says It Built an Algo That’s Faster Than a Supercomputer - pierrebeaucamp
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-01-16/toshiba-says-it-built-an-algo-that-s-faster-than-a-supercomputer
======
text70
Link to Hayato Goto publications for those interested:
[https://arxiv.org/search/?query=Hayato+Goto+&searchtype=all&...](https://arxiv.org/search/?query=Hayato+Goto+&searchtype=all&source=header)

